# Replacing Fabric Doors To Master Bedrrom



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

When we bought our 312BH the only real thing we did not like about this camper was the folding fabric doors on both sides of the entertainment center that cordon off the master bedroom from the rest of the camper. 
We went to the Louisville RV and Boat Show today and as I was looking at the other units with similar floor plans as ours I notice that many models have sliding wooden doors that slide behind the entertainment center. Now I know that if you&#146;re in your bed watching TV. then the doors would need to be closed otherwise it would block the view of the TV. I am fine with that. 
Mt question is has anyone performed this mod ? If appears all I would need is some tracking and two lightweight sliding doors. I am thinking that I can buy all of this at Home Depot/Lowes. Those wooden luan doors are lightweight and I think I could buy they unstained/unpainted and I could stain them to match the color of the entertainment center. Would the ceiling be strong enough to hold the weight of those door ? I am thinking they weigh about 10 lbs. 
I could then remove those chinchy fabric doors and the camper would be perfect. 
Thoughts


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The ceiling itself would not hold the weight of the doors. But if there is a ceiling beam running across at that point, which I suspect there is, you would be fine. I did this for a friend of mine in his Sunnybrook trailer and as long as there is something solid it is fine. You can get the doors and track at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## kevyj62pd (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree, those fabric doors are terrible. Hopefully someone will be able to come up with a solution. The only problem I see is the radius roof. Although, the Bullet premier is the same floor plan with the radius roof and has hard sliding doors. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

you would have to build a header that goes across the arched opening to bring it down so it was straight across. This would also give you something to attach the top of your tracks to.


----------

